
YC App: Have you received email from W17 class? - betimd
YC today will send invitations to W17 class. Would be great to post here if you&#x27;re invited or not and what&#x27;s your startup.
======
techcofounder
In the last batch, YC sent out emails in late afternoon/evening PT.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471324)

------
eseguraca6
I have not received the email confirming my status. I am working on an open
source idea of bundling open source apis to study transactions.

------
timcederman
They went out.

------
akash2223
hvn't received any emails yet :(

~~~
betimd
yep, still waiting...

